# Scott G and Steve J Shem



## Guest (Jan 10, 2002)

Scott, thanks for keeping us up to date on the Moxi receiver, I just stumbled across this Forum from your post at DBSForums..... 


Hi Steve, When I seen you were a moderator here I just had to pass along to ya, I was surprised to see your age..... What a knowledgeable and professional young man you seem to be......Keep up the good work!  

Keep an eye out for me and thanks for your help.
I use the name JHC here and at AVS, and John C at DBS.

Cya, John


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2002)

Thank you very much John and welcome to DBSTalk.  

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks JHC! And welcome to DBStalk.COM!

You will find out we are a little more relaxed the DBSforums. SO kick off you shoes relax and join us often.

Scott


----------

